# 1970 Judge Restoration Question



## 1970Judge (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all!

I recently bought a numbers matching 1970 GTO Judge RAIII that needs complete restoration. It is a very low optioned car that included the Judge package, deluxe steering wheel, ride handling, AM radio, and 4 speed Muncie. It did not come with power brakes or power steering. 

I am trying to figure out a restoration strategy and I was wondering if I should add power steering and power brakes but I would not want to do this if it would hurt the value of the car as I want it to be both a passion and also an investment for the future. I absolutely love the 68-71 GTO platform and have always wanted a Judge. 

I would appreciate any feedback of what you guys think. Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

In my opinion, if you keep the original steering and brake parts so a future owner can return the car back to it's original condition it should not have any impact on the value.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

05GTO said:


> In my opinion, if you keep the original steering and brake parts so a future owner can return the car back to it's original condition it should not have any impact on the value.


:agree..:agree..

Welcome to the forum, how about a picture too.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree:agree:agree...make it safe and handle better and keep anything you change out on it.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I have power steering in my 67 but no power brakes. But my 66 Chevelle had no power steering and no power brakes. It really was not to bad to drive. What ever you remove, tag it and box it. The next guy may want it. I like the less is more look when I look at an engine compartment. No options, just BIG motor. LOL. I just sold my 70 lemans. Love that year. Make sure you install the Humbler Mufflers.


----------



## 1970Judge (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice all!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry to disagree with everyone but to me a low option Judge like this is special. :cool

If you are not going to drive it daily I think that manual steering gives a better "feel" than the overassisted power steering that came factory on these cars and manual brakes when in tip top condition do an adequate job of stopping. 

Your car could have been optioned like this to race and perhaps even has a racing "history" whether it was a dealer car or a privateer racer. I would restore it as it was originally built as it makes it different.

Just my .02 cents and honestly if you want to put on the PS and PB I wouldn't blame you one bit. :cheers


----------



## Smalldog (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with Alky.

and feel that no Judge or rare, GTO should be modified from stock. 

I have a pretty standard optioned 72 GTO, and modded the daylights out if it mechanically, suspension-wise, and factory option additions like a Formula steering wheel, 140mph speedo, tach, rear Judge wing, vinyl side decals, etc.

If I had bought a Judge, I likely wouldn't have modified it at all, except in some invisible ways to get a little more power out of it. 

:cheers:



If 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

+3 on keeping it stock especially if it's an intact car like a Judge!!!

In the end it is your car and you can do what you want but I think "options" are not all that important (except for safety reasons). Don't forget to post pictures of your project!

Dan


----------

